# Community Pays Tribute to Quincy Officer Killed in Crash



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

I had the great honor of playing in this game. It was a great night with a lot of money being raised for the Jamie Cochrane Scholarship fund. The QPD topped the QFD 8 - 6 in a nailbiter of a game. Jamie is greatly missed by all of us at the QPD, but will never be forgotten.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pa...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

made an acquaintance with officer Cochrane one night on the side of the road and came away with a very positive impression of the man.

was truly saddened to hear his passing . the four hour wait to get into his wake and the packed arena last night was testament to his character.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

RIP and to all his family and friends my condolenses


----------

